# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaletat e skuthi vogël

## BlueBaron

Ishin dy fshatare,vjehrra me nusen,dhe do te shkonin per te prashitur misrin,vjehrra e kishte emrin Feride,pasi arriten ne are u ndane,secila ne nje pracele,kur papritur nuses se Ferides i afrohen nja kater vete dhe vendosin ta perdhunojne,keshtu fillon i pari nga "puna" dhe nusja filloi te thirrte o Feride,o Feride,po Feridja vazhdonte punen,keshtu i dyti dhe nusja prap thirrte o Feride,o Feride,po Feridja vazhdonte punen,po keshtu dhe i treti po Feridja vazhdonte te prashiste misrin,i vjen rradha te katertit dhe fillon nga "puna" dhe nusja e bere telef fillon te beje Frrrrrrrrr Frrrrrrrrrrrrr Frrrrrrrrrrrrr Frrrrrrrrrrrrrr Frrrrrrrrrrrrr,e degjojne dy fshatere te tjre qe ishin aty dhe i thone Ferides qe po e thrriste nusja,po Feridja i pergjigjet"Eshte misri gjate dreqi,mezorr prashitet".

----------


## BlueBaron

Ishte nje fshatare dhe shkoi per te prere dru ne pyll,kur papritur degjon disa renkime,nje djale dhe je vajze po benin seks,dhe fashatari menjehere ngjitet lart ne peme po sopaten e le ne toke.Mbarojne pune djali dhe vajza dhe vendosin te kthehen,kur papritur vajza shikon sopaten dhe thote: "U q...a u pallova nji sopat fitova" dhe fshatari i pergjigjet nga lart: "ty o goc t'beft mire e q..ja po sopata esht e imja".

----------


## BlueBaron

Ne nje feste nderkombetare po hanin dhe po festonin nje amerikan,nje rus,nje italian dhe nje shqiptar,keta te bere tape fillojne e lavderojne veten e tyre,keshtu amerikani thote se me energjine berthamore ata mund te shkrinin polin e veriut,rusi thote qe me energjine elektrike furnizonin gjithe evropen,italiani thote se mund te hante nje kazan me spagheti,ndersa shqiptari thote qe tek k..i i tije mund te rrinin pa problem 22 harabela.Te nesermen kur i kishte dale pija te gjitheve fillojne e kujtojne ato qe kishin thene mbreme,keshtu amerikani thote i pari se antarktiden nuk mund ta shkrinin se ne usa vepronin shume organizata ekologjike,rusi thote se nuk mund ta furnizonin evropen me drita se kishte probleme me rrjetin energjitik ne malet urale,italiani thote se nuk mund ta hnte nje kazan me spagheti dhe se ai mezi hante nje pjate pasi ishtw mw diete,i vjen rradha shqiptarit dhe i thone : "po ti a mban mend ca ke thene mbreme?",he -i thote shqiptari, "Ti ke thene qe te k... jot rrine 22 harabela", - "tani-i thote shqiptari-21 rrine pa problem po ai i 22 rri me nje kembe"

----------


## BlueBaron

Ne nje avion po udhetonin nje japonez nje amerikan dhe nje shqiptar,kur papritur lajmerohet qe do te kete vonesa per shkak te kohes se keqe keshtu japonezi fillon e flet,kur e pyesin cfare ke i pergjigjet qe kishte montuar ne microchip tek gjuha dhe tek veshi dhe po lajmeronte drejtorin qe do te vonohej,amerikani ve doren tek veshi duke imituar telefonin dhe fillon e flet,kur e pyesin se cfare po bente i pergjigjet se kishte montuar nje kufje te gishti madh dhe nje microfon tek gishti vogel dhe se po lajmeronte shoferin qe do te vonohej,nderkohe mbaron se ngreni shqiptari dhe ia jep nje te gropesire,te gjithe kthehen te ai dhe e pyesin se cfare kishte ndodhur dhe ai i pergjigjet:"I cova nji fax gruse qe mos te behet merak"

----------


## BlueBaron

Nje dite nipi u kthye heret nga shkolla,dhe hyn menjehere ne guzhine.Kur c'te shofi,gjyshja duke pare  film porno.Nipi thote: 
po c'fare ben moj gjyshe ,se keto filma nuk jane per ty. 
Jo mor jo ,-thote gjyshja,jom kurioze me e dit nese do te martohen keta te dy ne fund apo jo!

----------


## BlueBaron

Nje here, Tole skafisti e kishte mbushur gomonen e por sa blere plot me 
kinez dhe kurr arrin ne mes te kanalit nxjerr kallashin dhe i thot, 
"Te tere poshte kinez te ndyre", kinezet u tremben dhe u hodhen 
poshte 
Pastaj tregon Tolja: "Kur po u ktheja vella i futa nje  shurre e duke 
ecur me doli para peshakaqeni e me foli me nje ze si te kozanostres, 
vella boll me me kinez se na zuri barku".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 cun i vogel shkon te mami vet me vrap! 
-O ma o ma do tpys 1 gje! 
-Po he o tkeqen mami! 
-O ma, a bejne bebe gocat e vogla? 
-Po jo ore te keqen mami, cjane keto qe thua! 
Cuni i gezuar del me vrap perjashta te kalamajt dhe bertet: Hajdeni kalamaja, cdo gje ne rregull!Mund ta lozim prap ate lojen!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje dite pas dasmes, vjehrra therret nusen: 
- Nuse, qe te shkojme mire bashke, une dua te te them ca s'duhet te besh dhe ti me thuaj per veten tende. 
- Mire - tha nusja dhe uki koken 
- Atehre,degjo nenen - tha vjehrra e kenaqur nga ulja e kokes e nuses - Nqs cohem ne mengjes dhe e kam lidhur shamine ne krahun e majte mos me fol asnje fjale, nqs e kam lidhur ne krahun e djathte me fol gjithe diten pastaj, nuk merzitem fare une. 
- Po mire moj nene - thote nusja - une e dua nje kafe ne mengjes 
- Ta sjell nena - thote vjehrra 
- Pastaj dua nje dopio raki - 
- Ta sjell nena - thote vjehrra perseri 
- Pas te pares dua nje tjeter dopio raki 
- Ta sjell nena mos ki merak 
- Edhe pastaj as qe me pelcet fare nga cila ane e ke lidhur shamine - thote nusja 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Miri dhe Goni deshin te prinin dy bileta per ne estrade. 
mbasi i dhane leket bileta shiteses Miri hidhet dhe thote: 
-Te lutem zonje nga jep bileta per karriget e fundit.... 
-UAAA i thote bileta-shitesja, PSEeeee ???? 

-E moj shoqe, -hidhet Goni me nje buzeqeshje te holle-, nuk e di ti qe qesh me mire ai qe qeshi fundit !!!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DJALI- O baba, po c'fare ndryshimi ka midis teorise dhe praktikes. 
BABAI- Po ja pyet motren, mamin dhe gjyshen, nese do te benin seks per 1 milion dollare me nje te panjohur. 
DJALI- Baba i pyeta dhe te treja me thane qe po dhe madje me mjaft kenaqesi. 
BABAI- E sheh pra. Teorikisht duhet te kishim 3 milione dollare. Praktikisht kemi 3 k...a ne shtepi.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje nexenese therriste Arin, shokun e saj te klases cdo mengjes per te vajtur ne shkolle. 
Nje mengjes Ari s'po pergjigjej akoma, kur komshiu del ne dritare dhe therret: 
- Idhi, o Idhi, ik tani se Ari po fle gjume
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Njoni pyet shokun e vet. 
- Si shkon seksi me tet shoqe. 
- E si duhet te shkoje. Tashme i jane bere b.....t si lavatrice. 

- Ky tipi shkon ne shtepi, shtrihet ne krevat edhe fillon dhe ferkon nga pak te shoqen. 
E shoqja i kthen shpinen edhe i thote. 
- Lere fare! Nuk ia vlen te ndezesh lavatricen per nje lecke.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ishin nja 3 lakuriqa nate me 1 pem.po dihet qe lakuriqat e nates kur ndalojn ne pem rrin me kok posht.njoni nga kto te tre ishte me kok lart.kto 2 qe ishin me kok posht flasin me njoni-tjetrin.ej,i thot njoni,a di gjo ti pse ai rrota po rri me kok lart?tjetri i thot :majmun duke kercyer: e duket se i kan ron te fiket.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shkon njoni me njonen ne nji restorant. Aty ishin nja dy te forte qe shifshin ket gocen gjith kohes. Ky pacjenti deshi zdeshi ju afrua atyre dhe i thote - Ore ca keni qe shifni dashnoren time?! 
Njeri nga ata me trupin si shvarcenegeri i thote - au qeke gangsterr ti .Hajde bejm bashk nje sfide ne boks! 
-Jo ore -pergjigjet ky tipi- nuk bej boks une ketu! 
Nji tjeter qe ishte si Rambo i thote epo hajde bejme karate bashke 
Ky djali thot -jo karate ....po deshet bejme sfiden e shtrydhjes se limonit 
E mir.. merr ky shvaecenegeri nje limon. E shtrydh, mbush nje gote....me pas edhe nje gote te dyt dhe nga limoni nuk rrjedh me. 
Ky cuni i merr ato gjysmat e i shtrydh akoma duke mbushur edhe nje gote tjeter ...ene kshu fiton sfiden. 
Ata te fortet te habitur e pysin se me ca merrej ky qe ishte kaq i zoti!! 
Ky cuni pergjigjet - une punoj ke policia tatimore

----------


## BlueBaron

Sadetja isht enje grua shum besimtare. 
Kjo martohet ene bo 17 fmi. Burri i vdes dhe kjo martohet prap dhe bo 22 fmi te tjer. S'kaluan shum ene Sadetja vdes. 
Gjate varrimit Hoxha e po i knote te koka ene pa Sadeten ne arkivol me gjynof ene pa siper nga qelli duke thon - "Me ne fund ato jan bashk" 
Nje burr aty pyet - Kush? Sadetja me burrin e pare apo me burrin e dyte? 
Hoxha: - Doja me thon Komet e Sadetes.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beni Vogel ishte ne oren e Gjuh Leximit dhe mesuejsa po pyeste c'do nxones qe te trregonin nje histori dhe ti nxirnin moralin. 
Teuta: - Babi im esht fshatar i vertet dhe c'do mengjes mbledh vezet e pulave ne kotec edhe me vete mer me shum se nje shport qe te fusi vezet, Kjo do te thot qe mos ti fusesh te gjitha vezet ne nje shport qe mos te thyhen. 

- Bravo, Shum mir, 10 per sot - i tha mesuejsa teutes. - Ndonje tjeter? 

Beni cohet ne kom dhe thot qe kishte edhe ai nji. 
Beni: - Gjyshi im Sula ne kohen e gjermaneve ishte i vetem ne nje grop 
dhelprash dhe me vete kishte vetem nje pushk dhe nje shishe me raki. 
Nje grup me gjerman po e kerkonin kte ene ai futi nje gllonjk raki dhe doli nga gropa dhe mund te ket vrar me shum se 100 gjerman. 
U fut prap te gropa dhelpres, piu dhe nje gllonjk tjeter me raki dhe doli nga gropa dhe vrau me bajonet te gjith gjermonet qe kishin mbet. 

Mesuejsa pyt Benin qe ku ishte morali i skaj historie? 
Beni: - Mos e kruj me gjyshin Sula kur ai osht duke bo shurren. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beni & Miri & Goni po rrinin ulur te shkallet e pallatit dhe po flisnin per gjyshat e tyre. 

Miri: - Gjyshi im ka vra 19 gjermon ne luften e dyt botrore. Haje kte po dush! 

Goni: - Kurse gjyshi im ka patur 7 gra dhe lindi 30 fmi. Haje kte po dush! 

Ato s'jan asgjo fare- ja boni Beni vogel - Gjyshi ka 10 vjet pa e fshir naiher b....n. Haje kte po dush!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 grek u kapen pasi po kalonin kufirin Grek per ne Shqiperi nga ushtaret shqiptar. 
Ato i futen me nje kamp ku kishte klandestin te tjer nga gjith bota si Italion, Gjermon, Amerikon, Francez etj etj. 
Greku pyt nje italian qe a kishte shum qe rrinte ne kampin e Shqiptarve. 
Italiani tha qe kishte nja 2 muaj dhe jetonte per mrekulli e mbanin shqiptaret ne pllom te dores, do rrinte ene 10 dit ne kamp pastaj 
do i jepnin dokumenta te rregullta qe te banonte ne Shqiperi. 
U gzuan greket mo sa ju bo zemra mal ngaqe kishin shonce per te mar letrat. 
Aty erdhi padroni shqiptar qe te zgjidhte kush te punonte per ate ene qe ti kujdesej per kopshtet ene shpin. 

FATOSI: - O SALE, O SALE. COHU MER, COHU NGA GJUMI SHPEJT SE M'DUKET PO VIJN USHTARET GREK
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishin 2 miza. ( Burri & Gruja ) 
Ene kto kishin qendruar siper m.... qe kishte bo nje qen. 
Ja boni miza mashkull mizes femer -Sa ere te piset qe mbjan kafshet. 
Miza femer - AIII, mos na permend ashtu gjonash se jam duke honger. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishte njoni ene sa her kalonte mgjes per mgjes kur shkonte ne pun i qellonte perpara papagalli komshiut qe rrinte ne ballkon. 
O kmoshi- ja bote papagalli.. PO- ja bote kmoshiu, 
Te q.... robt e motrat- i thoshte papagalli. 
Prap papagali. 
-O komshi te q.... nusen, te q.... gocen. 
E mir u merzit ky komshiu u bo derr se lente nom kur kalonte aty qeshnin te gjith njerzit ngaqe e shante papagalli, ene vendosi ti shkonte te zotit papagallit qe tju ankonte per papagallin. 
E mir ky i zoti e keshilloj papagallin ene i tha, - po e shave mo komshiu do te kpus koken. 
E mir ja boni papagalli nuk e shaj mo. 
E mir gjith qef komshiu i gzum po shkonte ne pun te nesmen, 
Pa papagallin ene qeshi me veten. 
kur ja boni papagalli, -O komshi 
ene komshiu gjith qef ja boni - PO 
- EDI VET TI, ja boni papagalli
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishte njeher Zezaku me te birin ne plazh 
I thote djali babait: 
D > babi te loz pak me k.... tend 
Z > mir te keqen babi po mos shko shume larg.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Te gjithe duhet t'i keni parasysh ato anijet e vjetra romake. Shume skllever te lodhur qe remojne dhe nje tullac i fuqishem qe i bie daulles dhe dikton ritmin. 
E pra ky tullaci qe i bie daulles del perpara sklleverve dhe u thote. 
- Kam nje lajm te mire dhe nje te keq. Lajmi i mire eshte, qe sot na nderon me pranine e tij Jul Cesari. Lajmi i keq eshte, qe sot ai ka vendosur te beje ski ne uje.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shkon njeri tek berberi dhe i thote: 
Klienti > berber dua te me besh dy vrima ne anen e majte, dy vija te drejta ne anen e djathte dhe nje vije te lakuar prapa kokes. 
Berberi >Se di ne do  ta bej dot, 
Klienti >Se di  mor legen, po heren e fundit dije?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

u martua nje here njoni qe nuk ia kishte haberin fare nga femrat.shkoi naten e pare te marteses ne krevat me nusen edhe ia fut gjumit ,nuses s'po i durohej dhe i tha si me takt,o burro kam ftohte,mbulohu i thote ky ,naten e dyte po ky muhabet,naten e trete i thote prap kjo burrit o burro kam ftohte,e pra edhe une paskam si ftofet sot i thote ky e mbulohet,nuses si rrihet mo edhe vendos me ia thone troc,o burro une kam nje vrime ktu,po pse ti e paske kte vrimen po mylle pra te shkreten se na thave.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gjyshja- C'eshte ky emancipimi moj bije, se kam degjuar te flitet shume keto kohet e fundit. 
Mbesa- Emancipim do te thote qe burri dhe gruaja te jene te barabarte, por nganjehere gruaja te jete siper burrit. 
Gjyshja- Ah, po kjo ka qene edhe ne kohen tone, vetem se ne e quanim shatervan.

----------


## BlueBaron

nje amerikan,nje francez dhe nje shqiptar ne nje night.vjen nje balerine alamet cope dhe fillon te kercej perpara ketyre te treve.amerikani hap portofolin,nxjerr dollaret dhe ja fut kesaj nga breket.francezi hap portofolin nxjerr eurot,dhe ja fut kesaj nga breket.shqiptari hap portofolin .merr karten e kreditit ja kalon mes kembve te balerines: 
-ja ketu i ke merr sa te duash.

----------


## BlueBaron

Gruaja e njerit kishte ditelindjen. Ky vendosi t'i blinte dicka gruas . Pasi u mendua c't'i blinte, e rrahu mire e mire ceshtjen dhe vendosi me ne fund per nje pale sytjena. U tha u be, kaloi ne nje sërë dyqanesh dhe me ne fund zgjodhi njerin. Takoi shitesin : 
-Usta nje pale sytjena te lutem 
- Cfare madhesie zoteri? 
- phh nuk e di vallahi, 
- sa nje ftua? 
- jo jo, me te vogla 
-sa nje kokerr portokalli? 
- jo jo me te vogla 
- sa nje veze? 
- Po , sa nje veze. 
- E po mire, tha shitesi dhe filloi te largohej per t'i marre, 
- shiko se harrova, jo veze e zjere, veze e skuqur!

----------


## BlueBaron

Një kanibal, pasi hengri mengjes (ca tru te ngelura), mori te birin ti mesonte zakonin e lashte te gjuetise se njeriut. 
Shkuan ne maje te nje kodre dhe pane nga njera ane: asgje, u kthyen nga nje ane tjeter: perseri asgje. 
Kur papritur pane dicka qe levizte mbi dy kembe. Vrapuan derisa i dolen perpapa. ca te shifnin, nje alamet femre qe i shndriste lekura. I biri, qe kishte degjuar qe ne keto raste hidhesh me vrull per te kapur viktimen u habit qe i jati-kanibal shtangu ne vend. 
- hajt pra ta hame ca presim - tha i biri 
- jo, jo prit, - tha i jati i menduar - E di cke ti, e cojme kete ne shtepi dhe hame mamin? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nate, dy adoleshente ne makine, shume te eksituar... 
Me ne fund, pas shume prekjesh "te pafajshme", ajo nuk duron po i jep karar: 
- E di cfare? ndalojme dhe e bejme. 
- Jo se na shikojne, - pergjigjet ai, por teksa vret mendjen,  thote : Pse te mos e bejme poshte makines? Edhe sikur te me shohin kembet mua nga jashte do t'u them qe "po rregulloj marmiten se eshte duke rene fare". 
- Gjeniale - pranon ajo, dhe me te thene e me te bere. 
Ne kulm te kenaqesise, nje polic i bie ne kembet qe i kane dale djalit jashte makines dhe ashper e pyet: 
- C'kujton se je duke bere he? 
- Po rregulloj marmiten e makines - pergjigjet tjetri. 
- Ashtu?! - ironizon polici dhe vazhdon: Do kishe bere mire te shikoje frenat me pare, sepse une s'shikoj gje makine...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Njoni hyn ne farmaci dhe kerkon nje prezervativ te zi. 
"E pse te zi?" - e pyesin 
"Jam duke shkuar per ngushellim tek nje e ve" - i pergjigjet.
Dhe shitesja i thote :
Te zinj nuk kemi. Por ju mund te merni nje te zakonshem dhe ta mbani ne gjysem shtize homazh.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishte nje djalosh dhe nje vajze e re, bjonde e cila sapo kishte filluar te punonte per parashikimin e motit tek instituti meteorologjik. 
Kjo donte t'i binte ne sy ketij djalit meqense e pelqente, mirepo nga sikleti e leshon nje pordhe. Per te dale nga situtata e pyet: " Si thua , si do jete moti neser, do bjere shi?" 
" Nga era qe vjen them se do bjere ***" i pergjigjet pa hezituar djaloshi.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qelloi njehere Hitleri ne kinema. Ne mes te filmit teshtit dikush. Hitleri ngrihet ne kembe dhe pyet se kush ishte. Asnjeri nuk kthen pergjigje. Atehere ai therret Hansin (gorrillen e tij). Hansi merr shenje dhe i degjeneron te gjithe ata ne rreshtin e pare. Filmi vazhdon me tej. Degjohet prape ne salle nje teshtime. Kush ishte pyet perseri Hitleri. Ngrihet njeri nga spektatoret me lot ne sy dhe duke u dridhur nga frika. Hitler i qete i thote,-"po SHENDET o burri i dheut".
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruaja tradheton te shoqin me dike tjeter. Papritmas degjohet futja e celesit ne dere dhe kercitja e dorezes. Dashnori ben ne kohe te ngrihet nga krevati dhe te fshihet ne garderobe. Duke u dridhur nga frika dhe te ftohtet habitet kur shikon nje mashkull tjeter ne garderobe. Qenka djali i ciftit. 
Djali, pa i dhene kohe tjetrit te flase i thote me ze te qete: 
- Shume erresire ketu brenda he? pus fare... 
- C'me plas mua, - ja pret tjetri. 
- Ashtu eshte - vazhdon djali me qetesine e tij, - por nga frika mund t'ja jap ulerimes dhe.. 
- Cfare do qe te bej? - gati e pergjeron dashnori fatkeq. 
- Ja sikur te me jepje $100 per kete canten e shqyer te shpines.. 
- 100 per ate?mos je gje i mete? - habitet i shkreti. 
- Po deshe e prishim pazarin dhe une bertas. 
- Merri 100 $ dhe e harrojme kete muhabet. 
Pas disa kohesh perseritet e njejta skene: 
- Shume erresire ketu brenda - nis dialogun e njohur djali vecse kete radhe djali kerkon $200 per nje pale jeans te grisura por qe jane "shume te dashura" per te. 
Merr parate dhe te nesermen i drejtohet te atit: 
- Merri baba se t'i kam taksur ty! 
- Nuk t'i dua se nje zot e di si do t'i kesh bere ato para. Gjeja me e mire qe mund te besh, - i'a pret i ati, - eshte te shkosh ne kishe dhe te rrefehesh. 
Pa qejf djali vendos t'i bindet babait dhe sapo hyn ne kthinen e rrefenjeses, psheretin : 
- Puuu puuu, sa erresire qe qenka ketu brenda!!! 
- Nga ana tjeter pergjigjet me ze pothuajse te fikur prifti i famullise: 
- O Zot, edhe ketu me gjeti, sa para do kesaj here?!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pasi vdiq Lenini si komunist qe se kish pranuar kurre Zotin iken ne ferr.Po dhe aty sndejti dot rahat.Filloi me i mbledh te tere ferraxhite per te bere kryengritje per te dale prej andej... 
Pane ç'pane engjet e çuan ne parajse qe ta qepte gojen...po dhe ty ky filloi te terbonte tere te parajses me pretekstin qe si rrime ne ktu kur shoket tane vuajne si qen atje... 
engjet te lodhur e te hutuar vendosen ta çonin te Zoti po perpara e biseduan me Zotin dhe pasi ai pranoi e thrriten te hynte. 
ne kete kohe u degjua zeri i Zotit qe po nderonte me grusht dhe po
thrriste: 
Hapuni djema!!!Po vjen Lenini!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishin ul njehere 4 profetet(Moisiu,Davidi,Jezusi dhe Muhamedi)e o loznin me zara tavlle.Afer kishin dhe ca femra. 
Nejse hedh i pari Moisiu 2 3-sha..Fitore tha femrat jane te miat. 
Prit i here ti plako thane te tjeret e vazhduan me rradhe:2 4-tra Davidi,2 5-sa Jezusi dhe me ne fund Muhamedi hedh 2 6-shta... 
-ik mçifuni i tha te tjereve Muhamedi,femrat jane te miat. 
Pikerisht ne kete kohe bien nga lart 2 zara te medhenj sa nje mal ku kishte nje çift shtatash.... 
Pastaj degjohet zeri i qeshur i Zotit: 
Ha ha ha ik pirdhuni se femrat  jane te miat....

----------


## BlueBaron

REDI, solli dashnoren e vet ne shtepi. 
Hoqi bluzen - "C'fare gjoksi mrekullueshem" - i tha dashnorja. 
"Eshte 100 kile dinamit" - i pergjigjet ky dhe e fryn edhe me teper gjoksin me krenari. 
Me ky pas heq pantallonat - "C'fare kembesh burrerrore qe ke" - i thote dashnorja. 
"Eshte 100 kile dinamit" - i pergjigjet ky dhe i fryn edhe me teper muskujt me krenari. Me pas heq mbathjet dhe dashnorja bertiti dhe doli nga dera menjehere. 
REDI u vesh dhe vrapoi pas saj. "Pse ike keshtu?", e pyeti kur e arriti. 
Ajo ju pergjigj,"Mendova se gjithe ai dinamit do plaste nga minuta ne minute kur pashe se sa te shkurter e kishte fitilin". 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nje cun i thote te dashures: 
-sikur te te prekja gjokset ca do beje? 
-do ti thosha vllait te te rrihte. 
-po sikur te te jepja nje te puthur? 
-do ti thosha babai ,e kam fanatik,do te vriste fare. 
-po sikur te te kapja me force,te te hiqja breket e te te perdhunoja ca do beje? 
-do ti thosha gjyshit. 
-pse gjyshit? 
-eshte shurdh
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nje grup kongolezesh shkon vizite ne rusi.fillojen e bredhin nje cike naten.shkojne ne nje lokal dhe shohin ca qe po benin ruleten ruse.pyesin se c'eshte 
-ky eshte sporti yne kombetar,pistoleta ka 5 fishek manover dhe nje te vertet-pergjigjet nje rus. 
pas ca kohesh ca rus shkojne ne kongo.futen nje kasolle dhe shohin 6 femra lakuriq dhe 2 burra me pantallonat ulur.pyesin se c'ishte. 
-ky-pergjigjet nje kongolez-eshte sporti une kombetar,ruleta kongoleze,ato grate ta thithin te gjitha,vetem se nje eshte kanibale...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tre pensionista duke luajtur domino dhe duke biseduar me njeri-tjetrin lidhur me problemet e shendetit. 
I pari (70 vjecar) thote : « Me eshte bere fiksim, duhet te jem i semure se cdo mengjes cohem ne orene 7 :30 dhe duhet te bej sh....n, po me duhet te rri gati 1 ore para tualetit deri sa ta bej. Duhet ta kem nga prostati. » 
I dyti (80 vjecar) thote : « Kjo seshte asgje, une duhet te jem i semure se se cdo mengjes cohem ne orene 8 :30 dhe duhet te bej m...n, po me duhet te rri gati 2 ore ulur ne tualet deri sa ta bej . Duhet ta kem nga kapslleku. Ju se keni provuar por eshte e tmerrshme.» 
I treti (90 vjecar) thote : « Cfare flisni more, ju qenkeni si djem te rinj. Une cdo mengjes shurroj si kale ne oren 7 :30 dhe dhjes si derr ne oren 8 :30. I vetmi problem i imi eshte qe nuk cohem dot nga gjumi para ores 11 » 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Njeri kishte nje papagall te cilin e donte shume. Meqe papagalli kishte ditelindjen, i zoti e merr me vete ne nje lokal nate dhe i thote : « Sot ke ditelindjen kerko cfare te duash » 
« Dua nje femer - i thote papagalli. » 
I zoti therret pronarin e lokalit dhe i thote : « Me gjej nje femer per papagallin tim » 
« Ta gjej po ben shtrenjte-pergjigjet pronari lokalit- shkon rreth 1000 dollare nata. » 
« S'ka problem- ia kthen i zoti papagallit- une nje papagall kam dhe sot ka ditelindjen » 
Pronari i lokalit sjell nje papagalle bionde shume te bukur. Papagalli e merr dhe te dy se bashku hyjne ne nje dhome ne katin e dyte. 
Pas disa minutash degjohet zhurme e madhe siper te dhoma ku kishte hyre papagalli. I zoti papagallit bashke me pronarin e lokalit shkojne siper dhe kur hapin deren shofin papagallen femer pa pupla duke uleritur me te madhe. 
Pronari lokalit ve duart ne koke dhe fillon ti bertase papagallit: « Çfare ke bere keshtu mer m.., kush ma pranon mua tani kete papagalle ne kete gjendje qe e ke bere ti o legen? » 
« Legen je vete- ia pret papagalli i nevrikosur- pse si deshe ti, te te paguajme 1000 dollare dhe kjo ****** mos te ç'vishet e? » 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje amerikan shkon per vizite tek nje fis qe jetonte ne Siberi me emrin Cucka. Pasi takohet me kryetarin e fisit i shpreh atij deshiren te gjuanin arinj polare. Kryetari nuk kishte asnje kundershtim. 
Te nesermen ne gjueti e siper amerikani ve re qe ariu i ndiqte pjestaret e fisit deri ne nje fare vendi dhe me pas keta e qellonin. 
Edhe amerikani vendos ta perdore te njejten praktike. Po duke pare qe ariu e ndiqte kemba-kembes mendon me vehte. Une nje pushke e kam. Pse e lejoj ariun te me ndjeke? Kthehet merr shenje dhe me nje te shtene e palos ariun. 
Amerikani i entuziasmuar i kthehet kryetarit. He e pe si e vrava. 
Dhe kryetari i pergjigjet : ju amerikanet jeni te gjithe budallenj. Tani coje ariun te kasollja!

----------


## BlueBaron

Ishte njeri dhe iu tek te pinte, u vertit neper qytet , por te gjitha pubet dhe baret ishin te mbyllura, pervec nje pubi qe frekuentohej prej homoseksualeve."C'te bej tha, po futem nje here" dhe u fut, aty i afrohet nje tip* dhe i thote" Si ta quajne ate tendin?" ky u habit dhe s'e kuptoi.."po ja " vazhdon tipi,"ky i imi quhet Nike....Just Do It!, i yti si quhet?" 
-"Secret". "E c'eshte ky emer? i thote tipi*, 
"Secret..... strong for a man, but made for a woman!"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Njeri shkon me nje prostitute dhe kur ajo e pyet se cfare pozicioni donte ai i thote "cfare te duash" se nuk merrte shume vesh nga pozicionet. dhe ajo i thote qe do bejne 69. Sa vihen ne pozicion ajo ia fut nje pordhe. Ai cuditet por ajo i thote me fal dhe vihen prape ne pozicion. Kur ajo prape dhe nje pordhe tjeter. Digjo mi k.... m... i thote ai, f..k you se s'kam ndermend te pres derisa te besh dhe 67 pordhe te tjera. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nje cift ishte duke bere 69.ne nje moment cuni i thote te dashures: 
-e dashur amerika do sulmoj irakun. 
-i dashur tani e gjete ? 
-c'faj kam une qe ti kur dhjet e fshin me gazete...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

o Cimi o Cimiii - theriste Goni, 
del motra cimit dhe thote: 
-O Goni, nuk vjen Cimi jo se ka pune! 
-o Cimi o Cimi - perseri Goni, 
-Nuk vjen Cimi jo se ka nje pune shume me rendesi per te bere (perseri motra) 
-Po c'pune ka moj ?? 
-Po e rref babi !!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje hajdut vidhte gjithmone fruta ne kopshtin e nje prifti. Prifti meqe ishte besimtar te zoti e shihte kete qe vidhte 
e si thoshte gje. Ne menyre qe ta ndergjegjesonte hajdutin vendosi te linte nje tabele ku shkruhej: "Zoti te shikon". 

Hajduti vjen serisht, shikon tabelen dhe nuk i kushton rendesi dhe fillon te vjedhe. 
Kur largohet vendos edhe ai nje tabelu ku shkruhej: "Zoti te shikon po nuk spiunon".
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje burre zemermire sa here qe dilte nga shtepia i jepte nje 1000 leksh nje lypsi qe rrinte poshte pallatit. Keshtu kishte nje kohe te gjate, cdo mengjes. 
Nje dite te bukur ky burri vendos mos ti jape me leke lypsit. Del nga shtepia dhe ecen i shkujdesur para lypesit. 
I thote lypesi: O robo, po racionin tim per sot? 
Burri: Aha, nuk te jap me boll te kam dhene 
Lypesi: Ouu, e pse kshu? 
Burri: Po ja, kam vendosur te mbledh leket e te blej nje makine. 
Lypesi i indinjuar: Ça fol mer ti, pse me, me leket e mia do me ble makinen ti e?" 
Nje burre zemermire sa here qe dilte nga shtepia i jepte nje 1000 leksh nje lypsi qe rrinte poshte pallatit. Keshtu kishte nje kohe te gjate, cdo mengjes. 
Nje dite te bukur ky burri vendos mos ti jape me leke lypsit. Del nga shtepia dhe ecen i shkujdesur para lypesit. 
I thote lypesi: O robo, po racionin tim per sot? 
Burri: Aha, nuk te jap me boll te kam dhene 
Lypesi: Ouu, e pse kshu? 
Burri: Po ja, kam vendosur te mbledh leket e te blej nje makine. 
Lypesi i indinjuar: Ça fol mer ti, pse me, me leket e mia do me ble makinen ti e?" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Njehere 2 elefante (femra) vajten ne plazh. Pasi moren ca rreze dielli, njera vendosi te 
futet ne uje. 
Do vish edhe ti te lahemi?- e fton shoqen. 
-Jo se jam me zakone -thote tjetra e merzitur. 
- Po bej si une- ia pret e para- ver nje dele! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje femije rreth 10 vjec priste autobuzin. 
Tek sa erdhi autobuzi femija i thote shoferit: 
-O shofer, po te ishte mamaja ime Arushe une do isha ari i vogel, 
-Po te ishte mamaja ime mace une do isha dac i vogel, 
-po te ishte mamaja ime keter une do isha ketrush i vogel,,,, 

e kshu per disa kafshe te tjera. 
Shoferit ne moment e siper i shkataruar nga nervozimi i thote: 
-Po sikur mamaja jote te ishte k...v dhe babai jot te ishte b...q.. ca do ishe ti more kopuk,?(dhe jep nje buzeqeshje te holle) 

Djaloshi krenar dhe buzagaz i kthehet: 
-"Shofer autobuzi usta!" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishin dy shoke per gjueti. Hapin bagazhet e makinave, kur njeri shikon se shoku na kishte nje snajper ne valixhe. Dhe e pyet: 
-Cfare e ke kete ti plako? 
-E kam te punes- i pergjgijet ky. Me pak fjale ky na ishte killer profesionist. I kerkon shoku qe te shofi me dylbine e snajperit shtepine e tij matane liqenit. Ky nuk i prish dhe fillon edhe monton snajperin. I thote qe sheh nje Benz te bardhe ne garazh, dhe dy njerez lakuriq ne dhomen e gjumit. Terbohet ky tjetri, gruaja po e bente me baxhanakun. I thote: 
-Vriyi, vriti qe te dy. 
-Nuk vras ashtu une lale-i thote ky. Mua me kushton 5000$ nje koke-plumb. 
-Ok, ok i thote ky, vriti te dy se t'i jap une 10.000$. 
Dhe behet gati ky killeri te godase. Prit, prit, nuk qellon. Ky tjetri terbohet me shume dhe i thote pse nuk qellonte. I thote killeri: 
- Po pres sa t'ia marre ne goje, te te kursej 5.000$ or debil...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-sikur te vinte jezusi e ti binte ziles se portes tuaj ,ju do ta njihnit ate? 
-po 
-pse jeni kaq i sigurte? 
-zilja ime ka 2 vjet qe eshte e prishur...

----------


## BlueBaron

shefi i thote policit: 
-merr sopaten, ik ne pyll ne kembe e pri dru. 
-po sikur te marr motosharren? 
-ne kembe te thash 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne cdo shtet shkruhet liber mbi qengjin, por me kendveshtrim te ndryshem: 

1) Libri francez - Jeta seksuale e qengjit 
2) Libri amerikan - Teknollogji per prodhim e qengjave sa me te medhenj dhe sa me te shkelqyeshem 
3) Libri japonez - Teknollogji per prodhim e qengjave sa me te vegjel dhe sa me pak te kushtueshem. 
4) Libri anglez - Qengjat e gjuetise ne safari 
5) Libri finlandez - C'mendojne qengjat per kombin finlandez. 
6) Libri gjerman - Parathenie e shkurter mbi qengjat, volumi 1-6 
7) Libri uells - Qengji dhe ndikimi i tij ne gjuhen dhe kulturen e Uellsit 
8) Libri islandez - Si te defrostosh qengjin 
9) Libri suedez - Si te paguash sa me pak taksa me ndihmesen se qengjit 
10) Libri zviceran - Shteti qe pershkoi Hanibali me qengjat e tij
11) Libri shqiptar - Qengji i mire pi ne dy nena.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gjate luftes se ftohte ne kohen e Reganit dhe Gorbacovit, keta te dy haheshin me njeri tjetrin se kush kishte forcat komando me te mira dhe me te bindura. 
Pas disa debatesh, me ne fund e lane te takoheshin ne Finlande me 30 trupat me te mira te secilit per te provuar se kush kishte te drejte. 
Ne diten dhe oren e caktuar u takuan te vendi ku do te behej gara. 
Regan i drejtohet njerit prej komandove amerikane: "John Smith, dy hapa para" 
"Drejt shkembit! Para Marsh" 
"Nga Shkembiiii , hidhuuuuuu" 
Komando me gjunjte qe i dridhen i thote: 
"Zoti president, kam grua dhe femije nuk mund te hidhem keshtu kot pa asnje aresye" 
Gorbacovi nenqesh me ironi dhe thote: Tani shif ushtarin tim. 
Gorbacovi: "Dimitri Schenko, dy hapa para" 
"Drejt shkembit! Para Marsh" 
"Nga Shkembiiii , hidhuuuuuu" 
Dhe Dimitri hidhet, bie rreth 50 Metra poshte neper shkembinj dhe deget e pemeve, por gjithsesi shpetoi. 
Shoket e moren ne krahe dhe e sollen lart. Kur i kaloi perpara, John Smith i habitur i thote: "Me fal po pse u hodhe?" 
Dimitri:"Sepse kam Grua, Femije" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Arifi kishte nje dyqan ne mes te qytetit por ne te nuk shitej e blihej ndonje gje. Qendronte tere kohen bosh. Dy police finaciare i bejne nje telefonate e i thone se do vijne per kontroll. 
Mire mirse te vini - thote Arifi 
Te nesmermen te dy policet finaciar para dyqanit te arrifit. 
P - kemi ardhur per kontroll 
A - shume mire 
P - ca shet ketu ti se s'po shofim mall si e mban dyqanin hapur. 
A - Ketu zoti polic vihen baste 
P - Baste? 
A - Po baste, psh une ve bast me ju qe ti e merr kete filxhanin e kafes qe po pi une e kercet ne toke e ai nuk thyet. 
Polici shikon filxhanin e prek, filxhani porcelan e i thote 
P- Dakort bast 
Arifi - dakort 300 mije leke 
Policet e cmenden nga gezimi, e merr njeri prej tyre filxhanin e kercet filxhanin ne toke , cope e thrime filxhani 
Policet- na jep leket Arif 
Arifi - posi ja ku jane 
arifi u numeron 300 mije leke 
A veme nje bast tjeter u thote arifi? 
Posi i thone policet 
Arifi - une ve bast 300 mije leke te tjera qe kjo gota e ujit qe po pi une , ju e perplasni ne toke e nuk thyhet. 
Policet e prekin goten e shofin qe ajo eshte xham. 
Policet. Bast arrif me 300 mije leke 
Arrifi - Ne vend ja mbi tavoline po ve 300 mije leke 
E thyen goten polici e merr leket mbi tavoline. 
Arrifi - A veme edhe nje bast te fundit o shef. 
Policet - posi (duke menduar me vete) ja futem edhe nje 300 mije lekshe ketij kllufit. 
Arrifi - Une ve bast qe bolet e mija jane katrore. 
Policet: S'ka mundesi, e pamundur 
Arrifi : Po ore jane katrore he ua mban te vini bast 
I hedh duart nga ***** Arrifit njeri nga policet dhe ndjen qe ato jane te reguallta vezake. 
Policet: Dakort Arif bast 300 mije lek 
Arrifi : Dakort ja ku jane 300 mije lek (nxjerr nje tufe tjeter dhe e ve mbi tavoline) 
Policet: hiqi pantallonat arrif 
Arrifi: Posi jo (dhe heq pantallonat) 
Ulen ne gjunje policet te dy i kapen ***** Arrifit e i thone 
Policet : He arrif e shikon qe i ke vezake si te te ghithe te tjereve e jo katrore. Hajt na jep leket tani se do ikim. 
Arrifi : Uaaa une i dija katrore po nejse ja ku jane leket. 
Policet: Nje pyetje te fundit kemi Arrif. 
Arrifi : Posi 
Policet: Si ben lek ti ketu me baste se ti sapo humbe 600 mije leke. 
Arrifi : Ehhhh i shikon ata njerezit aty ke dritarja ti? (te dritarja ishin nja 30 koka njerezish qe shikonin brenda lokalit). UNE KAM VENE BAST 10 MILLION LEKE ME ATA SE NUK ME BESONIN KUR U THASHE QE KUR VIJNE ATA TE FINANCIARES TEK UNE ME KAPIN ***** ME DORE EDHE IKIN ...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Një plak 90-vjeçar shkon në farmaci. 
-Dua një çerek hapje viagre?- i kërkon xhaja farmacistit. 
Ne asnje menyre, per kete duhet recete nga mjeku- pergjigjet farmacisti. 
Pas shumë lutjesh te xhajes, farmacistit i vjen keq me fund i zgjat një kokërr. 
-Nuk dua një kokërr por vetëm një çerek- thote xhaja. 
-Po pse një çerek?- pyet i habitur farmacisti. 
-Po ja, kur urinoj ngela duke lagur këpucët. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje dite Kesulkuqja vendosi te shkote te vizitonte gjyshen ne anen tjeter te pyllit. Kshu qe kjo vesh "kesulen" e kuqe, merr shporten me ushqime ene niset per te gjyshja. Tu hec tu hec, mbrapa nje ferre kjo shef ujkun te ulur mbi gjunje. Kjo i afrohet ene i thote: " Ujk o ujk, pse i ke syt kaq te mdhenj?" 
Ujku i bezdisur i pergjigjet: "Qe te te shof me mire" 
Ca ka ujku?- mendon Kesulkuqja, po nejse ene vazhdo tu hec. Pas nja gjys ore ajo shef prape ujkun mbrapa nje ferre i ulur mbi gjuj dhe e njejta histori: "O ujk po veshet pse i ke kaq te medhej? - Qe te te digjoj me mire- thote ai i bezdisur. 
Hej dreq thote me vete Kesulkuqja, po prape ajo vazhdo tu hec. Pas nja dhjete minutash ajo shef prape ujkun mbrapa nje ferre tjeter te ulur ne gjuj dhe e pyt prap: "O ujk po gojen pse e ke kaq te madhe? - dhe ujku i nxefur i pergjigjet: "O Kesulkuqe a do me lesh te dhjes rehat, a si e ke halllin ???!!!

----------


## BlueBaron

Nje bujk qe rriste shalqinj nxehej gjithmone se i vidhnin shalqinjte. 
Pasi mendoi e mendoi shume, i erdhi nje mendim i shkelqyeshem. 
Vendosi ne mes te ares nje tabele ku shkruhej: "Kujdes !!! Njerin nga shalqinjte ne parcele e kam helmuar!" 
Pasi kaluan disa dite u kthye bujku ne parcele dhe u gezua shume qe asnje kokerr shalqi nuk mungonte. 
Por per fat te keq, prane tabeles se tij kishte mbire nje tjeter tabele ku shkruhej: "Tani ka dy te tille..."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje grua shkon ne zyren e varrezave per te kerkuar qe burrin qe i vdiq ta varrosnin me kostum blu te erret. 
Axhenti i varrimeve i tha, "A nuk eshte me kollaj ta varrosim me kostumin e zi qe ka?" 
"Jo", i tha gruaja, "dua te varroset vetem me kostum blu te erret!", dhe i la nje cek te bardhe. 
Pas kohe para varrimit, gruaja sheh te vdekurin me nje kostum blu te erret te mrekullueshem. 
Ajo i drejtohet axhentit, "Jam shume e kenaqur nga kostumi blu, ai i rri kaq bukur. Por meqe ra fjala, sa me kushtoi e gjithe kjo?" 
"Mos u cudit, por s'te kushtoi asnje lek", i kthehet axhenti, "ndodhi nje gje paksa qesharake. Pak minuta pasi ike erdhi edhe nje grua tjeter per varrim dhe kufoma ishte veshur me nje kostum blu te erret" 
Ai vazhdon te tregoje, "Sapo vura re qe ai dhe burri juaj kishin te njejten mase, e pyeta te gruan tjeter ne se nuk i prishte pune qe burrin e saj ta varroste me kostum te zi. Ajo nuk kundershtoi dhe une i nderrova burrave - kokat..."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kishte qene dita e pare e shkolles. Beni i vogel, i lodhur, po capitej ngadale ne maloren e rruges qe e ndante nga shkolla per ne shtepi, duke pire nje cigare. 
Nje plak e shikon dhe i thote me indinjate : Po ti je shume i ri per cigare mor djale? Pa me thuaj sa vjec je? 
"Gjashte "- i thote Beni. 
"Po kur fillove te pish cigare?"- vazhdon plaku. 
"Pasi mbarova se beri seks per here te pare"-thote Beni. 
"E sa vjec ishte ti atehere?"- pyet plaku. 
"E ku e maj men une, - pergjigjet Beni  kom qene tape fare". 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shkon nje xhaje me bastun ne banke dhe i thote gruas te banaku : « Dua te hap nje llogari ne kete banke m... » 
Ajo e revoltura ia kthen: Ceshte kjo gjuhe xhaxha? Me vjen keq por nuk mund tju ndihmoj kur silleni keshtu! 
Degjo ketu- i thote xhaja-- une dua te hap nje llogari ne kete banke m... tani te thashe! 
Ajo e skuqur nga inati i thote :- Zotni, kete sjellje nuk e tolerojme ketu! -dhe shkon e therret shefin e saj manaxherin e bankes. 
Vjen ai e i drejtohet xhajes : - Cfare problemi ka ketu zotni? 
Xhaja ja pret- Hic asgje. Une sapo fitova 5 milion dollare nga llotaria dhe dua te hap nje llogari ne kete banke ta haje dreqi ta haje!! 
Ju kuptoj xhaxha - i thote menaxheri - dhe kjo k..va po te hap probleme???? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shkon nje cun, fut koken ne berberhone dhe pyet berberi. Sa duhet me prit per i te qethme? 
2 ore i thote berberi se kom njerez. 
mas nja dy ditesh prap ky cuni 
Sa duhet me prit? 
Nja 3 ore i thot berberi, se jom plot me njerez. 
Nja dy dite me vone prap ai cuni marifetin, Sa osh pritja? 
Nja i ore e gjysem i thote berberi. 
Iken ai cuni prap. Berberi i kishte hyp kureshtja dhe i thote cirakut te vet. Ik e gjemoje ate cunin e me thuj ku shko ai kur pret. 
Kthehet ciraku mas nja gjys ore duke u dhi tu qesh. Ho i thote berberi, ku shkoi ai. Ciraku vazhdonte te qeshte me lot. Ore do me thuash apo jo i thote berberi. 
Ciraku fshiu lotet me mengen e kemishes dhe i tha. 
Ke shpia jote.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje gazetare duhet te bente nje sherbimmbi lopen e cmendur. Vajti ne nje fshat ku qe hasur ky fenomen dhe filloi te intervistonte nje fshatar. 

-Ju cmandim keni per fenomenin e lopes se cmendur? Kush eshte shkaku i kesaj semundjeje. 
-Sic e dini, lopa milet cdo dite... 
-Mire, por une desha te dija mendimit tuaj rreth shkakut te semundjes se lopes se cmendur. 
-Prit pra se aty po dal. Tani, lopa nderzehet vetem 1 here ne vit... 
-Me falni, c'lidhje ka kjo me pyetjen time? 
-Tani pergjigja eshte e thjeshte fare. Sikur t'iua ferkonin gjoksin cdo dite dhe t'iu q.... nje here ne vit a nuk do cmendeshit edhe ju?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 police pasi kishin sekuestruar nje arke me bomba po e conin ne komisrajat,i thote njoni tjetrit.o shefo po sikur te na plasin keto bombat,ho mer burr mos e çaj koken se vejme vetem 2 ne procesverbal.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kater burra - inxhinier, llogaritar, kimist dhe nje nenpunes shteti, po ziheshin per zgjuarsine e macokeve te tyre. 
Me u mburr, thirri inxhinieri macokun e vet, "X ne katror", tregro sec di te besh. 
X-i ne katror u shtriq permi tavoline, morri lap e leter dhe vizatoi reth, kartor dhe trekendesh ne menyre te perpikte. 
Te gjithe rane dakort se kjo ishte shume e zgjuar... 
Menjehere u hodh logaritari e tha se macoku i tij mund te bente gjera me te komplikuara se kjo. 
Ai thirri macokun e vet, "Flete llogarie", tregro sec di te besh. 
Fleta e llogarise shkoi ne guzhine, u kthye me nje kanister me biskota dhe i ndau ato ne 4 grupe te barabarta me nda 3 biskota cdo grup. 
Te gjithe thane se kjo ishte shume e sukseseshme... 
Kimisti, tha dhe ai se macoku i tij mund te bente gjera shume me te komplikuara. 
Ai i thiri macokut te tij, "Luge mase", tregro sec di te besh. 
Luga e mases u ngrit dhe shkoi ne frigorifer, nxorri qumeshtin dhe nje gote dhe e mbushi goten pa derdhur as edhe nje pike. 
Te gjithe thane se kjo ishte shume e sukseseshme... 
Tani iu drejtuan nenpunesit te shtetit dhe e pyeten,"Pa na trego se cfare eshte ne gjendje te beje macoku yt!" 
Nenpunesi i shtetit iu drejtua macokut te tij dhe i tha, "Pushim i drekes", bej cfare duhet! 
Pushimi i drekes kerceu ne kembe, hengri te gjitha biskotat, piu qumeshtin, dhjeu ne vizatim, q.. te tre macoket e tjere, u ankua se demtoi mesin duke bere kete, mbushi nje raport ankese mbi kushte jo te pershtateshme ne pune, dorezoi nje akuze per demshperblim per demtim ne pune dhe iku ne shtepi me aresyen e aksidentit ne pune.

----------


## BlueBaron

Nje familje greke kishin per te pastruar nje haur dhe na marrin sabriun ne pune.Diten e dyte duke punuar e therret pronari Sabriun dhe i thote te shkoje per te ndihmuar ne supermarket te shoqen e tij. 
Shume mire thote Sabriu gjithe qejf.I hipin makines dhe ikin qe te dy.Prit pronari te kthehen ata nuk dukeshin fare. Kaloi nje dite hic,kur diten e dyte vjen e shoqja e pronarit vetem pa Sabriun ne shtepi.Pronari i nevrikosur e pyet: 
- Ku ishe moj keto dy dite.-Dhe ajo i thote: 
- Lere lere sec me beri ai Sabriu,qe dukej aq i mire. 
- çfare te beri moj? i thote i shoqi. 
- Me mbajti tre dite duke me perdhunuar ne shtepine e tij. 
- Por ti dy dite ke qe te ka marre.- i thote i shoqi. 
- Por kam per te shkuar dhe sonte,- hidhet gruaja. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vdes një kardiolog. Në ceremoninë e varrimit mblidhen të gjithë kolegët e tij. Në gurin e përkujtimores kolegët e tij kanë shkruar emrin e tij dhe ngjitur me emrin kanë vizatuar nje zemer që të përkujtohet se ka qenë kardiolog. Duke bërë ceremoninë, njëri nga kolegët e tij fillon te qeshe. Të gjithë e shikojnë me habi dhe e pyesin pse qesh!!! E ai, duke qeshur përgjigjet ! 
Po unë kur do te vdes, si gjinekolog që jam, çfar figure do vini prane emrit tim?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zebra del nga kopshti zoollogjik dhe fillon te beje nje xhiro, shikon nje pule dhe e pyet ça ben ti? 
une bej veze i thote pula! 
shikon nje dele,po ti ça ben? 
une prodhoj lesh thote delja! 
pak me tutje shikon demin! 
po ti ça ben i thote demit? 
demi : hiqi pizhamet se ta tregoj une!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje cift te dashuruarish te sapomartuar e kishin enderr qe te shkonin nje here per pushime ne ndonje vend ekzotik dhe menduan nje menyre origjinale per te mbledhur ca para. Gruaja propozoi qe sa here te benin seks, burri te fuste te pakten 10$ ne nje kuti nga ate qe perdoren per te ruajtur kursimet, dhe pas 1 viti ta hapnin kutine. Dhe ashtu u be. Pas nje viti hapin kutine dhe shohin qe aty kishte plot kartmonedha 10$, 20$, 50$ bile edhe 100$. 
Burri i habitur thote:Moj grua, po une mbaj mend te kem futur vetem kartmonedha 10$ ?! 
Gruaja:Po pse mer burre, ti i kujton te gjithe kurnace si puna jote e? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vjeshta 
Ne nje dite te bukur me diell, nje vajze e bukur del ne breg te detit. Pasi vrojton rreth e perqark e sheh se nuk ka njeri, zhvishet nudo dhe hyn ne det. Pasi del nga deti, perballe shikon nje djale dhe per t'u mbuluar mbledh disa gjethe qe ishin pertoke dhe i thote djalit:- Ik, çfare po pret! Djali i pergjigjet:- Po pres te vije vjeshta...! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje egjiptian po ecte ne pazarin e Kairos, kur i del para nje burre qe i ofron viagra(e jashtligjshme ne Egjipt) per 100 paund egjiptiane. 
-Nuk ia vlen. 
-Mire atehere, 50. 
-Nuk ia vlen. 
-Mire, 20. 
-Nuk ia vlen. 
-Epo 10 atehere. 
-Nuk ia vlen. 
-Ore, keto kushtojne 10$ kokrra, si thua qe nuk ia vlejne? 
-Oh, pilulat ia vlejne, gruaja ime s'ia vlen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nje nate njeri del nga nje lolal i pire tape! 
mer rrugen per ne shtepi dhe ne nje kthese perplaset me nje murgeshe,e mer murgeshen i fut nje grusht dhe e plas ne toke, 
sa pa u ngritur mire ajo ky i fut dhe nja ca shqelma te tjera ne bark dhe ne fytyre sa ajo spo levizte me nga vendi.. ky pastrohet dhe thote: o BATMAN , o legen po te dija me te forte! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dy kamioniste udhetojne me kamion ne nje rruge me mjegull, ne nje çast ai qe eshte ne timon zgjon ate tjetrin qe po flinte dhe i thote: po ketej ka pinguine? 
jo i thote ky çne ketu pinguine. 
mos ta haje dreqi-thote ky tjetri paskemi shtypur nje murgeshe!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pas 20 vjet martese buri dhe gruaja ne nje darke romantike! 
burri : e dashur thuame te drejten sa here me ke tradhetuar? 
gruaja : asnjehere! 
burri : po he TE lutem thuam te drejten! 
gruaja : po mire vetem 3 here! 
burri : kur ka qene hera e pare? 
gruaja : e mban atehere kur firma jote falimentoi dhe nuk kishte asnje donator qe te te huante disa leke dhe papritur doli ai bosi nga chicago! 
burri : hera e dyte? 
gruaja : e mban mend atehere kur ti duhet te beje ate operacionin e veshtire ne zemer dhe asnje mjek nuk e merrte persiper dhe pastaj papritur doli ai mjeku dhe te operoi dhe ti shpetove. 
burri gati duke qare : d.m.th ti paska vajtur ne shtrat me te tjere per te me shpetuar jeten,nuk di si te te falenderoj!..ah po hera e trete? 
gruaja : e mban mend atehere kur do te beheshe deputet dhe te mungonin akoma 223 vota....?

----------


## BlueBaron

Nje grup turistesh cifute shkojne per te vizituar nje nga kampet e perqendrimit ne kohen e luftes se dyte boterore, i cili kishte qene famekeq per furrat ku digjnin cifutet te gjalle. Ndalon autobuzi para deres se kampit (tashme i kthyer ne muze), mirepo dera ishte e mbyllur dhe shoqeruesi i grupit detyrohet te shkoje ne shtepine e rojes qe ndodhej aty prane. 
I bie deres dhe del roja. 
- A mund te na e hapesh pak furren, se kam sjelle nje autobuz me cifute?  e pyet me miresjellje shoqeruesi. 
- Nje autobus ?? Vallaj, furra ka koha qe sfunksionon me  thote me keqardhje roja  po nja 3 a 4 bjeri ktu se i fusim ke soba ime. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## BlueBaron

Mesuesja i ben nje pyetje te thjeshte aritmetike: 
Ne nje peme jane 5 zogj. Gjahtari qellon nje dhe e vret; sa zogj do te mbeten ne peme? 
Nxenesi: asnje sepse do te largohen te trembur nga e shtena. 
Mesuesja: Pergjigje e gabuar, do te ngeleshin 4 zogj. me pelqen menyra jote e te arsyetuarit, je inteligjent. 
Nxenesi: zonja mesuese mund t'ju bej nje pyetje apo nuk i pergjigjeni dot? 
Mesuesja, e prekur nga "sfida" e hapur thote: 
Mund t'i pergjigjem cdo pyetjeje te bere nga nje femije e moshes tende. 
Nxenesi: Jane 3 gra qe lepijne nje akullore. 
Njera e lepin anash, njera ka futur komplet kaushin ne goje dhe tjetra nje cike majen. 
Si mendoni, kush prej tyre eshte e martuar? 
Mesuesja, e cila nuk e priste kete pyetje, ne siklet te dukshem thote: besoj, ajo qe ka futur te gjithe kaushin ne goje. 
Nxenesi ia pret: Gabim mesuese, e sakte do te ishte ajo qe ka unaze, megjithate me pelqen menyra juaj e te arsyetuarit.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nje djale ishte shkenctar ne kimi. I jati krenar mendon ti beje nje vizite ne laborator te universitetit. Kur hyn ne labor sheh djalin qe kishte nje krimb ne dore dhe e perplaste mas murit. I jati e pyet se si eshte e mundur qe krimbi ngulet ne mur si nje gozhde. Shkenctari i thote se eshte duke shpikur nje krem qe i ben te gjitha objektet dhe gjerat e gjalla te ngurte si gozhde. OH i thote i jati po te me japesh nje cike do te dhuroj neser nje makine. 
Te nesermen para shtepise dy makina te reja. O babe ti the vetem nje. 
Mor bir, degjo njera nga babi dhe tjetra nga Mami. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gimi emigrant ne USA me fund fillon pune ne nje farmaci, si ndihmes. Meqe farmacia ishte e madhe ai e kishte te veshtire te gjente ilacet e kerkuara dhe nganjehere u jepte klienteve ilace tjeter per tjeter. 
E merr vesh pronari pasi njerezit ishin ankuar dhe i iken truri. Gimi nuk e pranon fajin gjalle ne bote: « Jo mer bos, une i njof gjithe llojet e ilaceve dhe se kam problem fare me i gjet. » 
Futet ne farmaci nje burre qe nuk pushonte se kollituri dhe kerkon shurupin me te forte pasi po e mbyste kolla. Gimi prape nuk po i gjente dot shurupet dhe i nxjerr nje ilac tjeter duke e porositur qe ta pinte te gjithe shishen menjehere. 
« Ca ilaci po i jep?  pyet farmacisti » 
Gimi i thote : « Laksativ. Le te kollitet prape tani po ia majti suma! » 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ishin dy shoqe te ngushta Moza dhe Elsa, alamet gocash, vetem se Elsa vinte gjithmone era qepe. Dilnin me djem dhe vetem Moza perfundonte me te dashur, nderkohe qe Elses qe mbante era qepe sa i afrohej njeri ikte me vrap. Elsa mbytej ne lot perdite nga kjo fatkeqesi qe e kishte pllakosur. Nje dite Moza vjen shume e gezuar dhe i thote: 
Elsa, Elsa, hajde shpejt se te kam gjetur nje djale qe nuk i funksionon nuhatja 
Del Elsa me ate djalin dhe shkojne ne kinema. Cdo gje perfekte. Fillojne e puthen si dy pellumba. 
Une te dashuroj  thote Elsa 
Edhe une te dua mi shpirt  thote djali  po se di pse ka nje ore qe po me lotojne kto syte  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hecte lepuri neper pyll duke bertitur 
-kam pallu luaneshen!! 
-kam pallu luaneshen!! 
E shikon ujku dhe i thot kujdes o lepur se po takove luanin te shqeu.Pastaj kush i beson keto budalliqet e tua?!!! 
Lepuri pa e car koken vazhdon me tej 
-kam pallu luaneshen! 
-kam pallu luaneshen! 
Kercen dhelpra dhe i thot ta mbylli gojen dhe te mos shpiki gjepura 
Lepuri prap vazhdon te heci duke bertitur 
-kam pallu luaneshen! 
-kam pallu luaneshen! 
Papritur del luani i inatosur ne kulm nga ato qe degjoi.Lepuri vrapon i trembur.Luani e ndjek.Kalojn nje koder luani nuk i shqitet. 
Me ne fund luani sheh qe lepuri i lodhur futet ne zgavren e nje trungu te vjeter.Futet aty per te kapur lepurin por ngec pa mundur te leviz dhe vetem ***** i mbetet jasht.Lepuri del nga ana tjeter dhe duke hequr pantallonat thot: 
Ta haj dreqi ta haj, ket te fundit s'kan per ta besu gjall ne bot!!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje djale takon nje vajze ne klub dhe me pas vendosin qe me makinen e tij te shkojne per nje xhiro nga pylli ne periferi te qytetit. Andej pastaj i futen nje te bome dhe te dy mbeten te kenaqur. 
Por pas pak vajza i thote: E di qe harrova te te them se une marr 50 mije leke per kete pune ! 
Djali mendohet pak , ndez nje cigare dhe fillon e sheh nga dritarja. 
Vajza e pyet : Po pse nuk e nis makinen tani? 
Djali i thote : Po edhe une harrova te te them se punoj si taksist dhe rruga prej ketu e deri ne qytet kushton 75 mije leke ! "
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje anije plot me pirate burra zihet rob nga nje anije tjeter me pirate femra.shume burra zihen rob dhe ne diten e gjykimit kapo e pirateve femra i ve ne rresht dhe pyt te parin.ca pune bote babai yt.ky pergjigjet "druvar",ne kete moment kjo mer nje sharre dhe i pret zogun.ne kete cast njoni nga mesi i rreshtit fillon te qeshi me te madhe.i vje rradha te dytit .po ty ca pune te bote babai.ky pergjigjet"farketar".piratja direkt mer nje cekic dhe i bie  te zogu.prap pirati nga mesi i rreshtit fillon te qeshi me te madhe.piratia e nxefur e merr dhe i thot po ty ca pune te bote babai.ky tu qesh pergjigjet" akullorexhi"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje afarist bashke me gruan duke ngrene darke ne nje restorant luksoz. Papritur nje alamet femre i afrohet tavolines se tyre, i ulet ktij afaristit ne preher, i fut nja 3-4 te puthura ne buze dhe largohet qete-qete. Gruas se afaristit i iken truri: «Kush ishte ajo k..va mor masakra? » 
Burri i qete ia pret : « E me mo se dashnorja ime ishte, po varja » 
Gruaja xhindoset fare : « Me puthesh edhe ne publik pale. Po ske faj ti, tregoj une ty qejfin ne gjykate me gjithe keta deshmitare  » 
Burri: « Degjo se po u ndame harroji drekat e darkat, fustanet bukura, shetitjet me makine » 
Nderkohe te dera e restorantit shfaqet nje afarist tjeter (shok i ktij te parit) perkrahu me nje femer shume te bukur edhe ai. 
Gruaja : « Qyqja me burre, kush eshte ajo femra qe po vjen me Samiun? » 
Burri : « Dashnorja Samiut mi pra, e sheh qe skam faj une » 
Gruaja : « Ajo eshte dashnorja atij e? Ajo e jona ishte 100 here me e mire » 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shkon nje amerikan ne izrael dhe i vjedhin kuleten.duke hecur shikon disa njerez qe po luteshin me te madhe para nje muri.i deshperuar fillon edhe ky te lutet 
-o zot me jep 100 dollar!! o zot me jep 100 dollar!!!!! 
Te gjith e shohin me cudi,pastaj njeri nxjer 100 dollar dhe ja hedh surratit duke i then :
-zhduku se do na trembesh zotin me keto budallalleqe, ne ketu po lutemi per miliona!!!

----------


## BlueBaron

Nje çift te rinjsh po luanin me topa bore prane ne shtepie te vjeter kur padashje thyejne nje nga xhamat dhe afrohen per te kerkuar falje ,kur u del perpara nje plak me mjeker te gjate dhe iu thote shume faleminderit qe thyete xhamin pasi ai ishte xhind dhe kishte qene i burgosur atje .Tani si shperblim do tju plotesonte nga nje deshire te dyve.Djali kerkon nje llogari bankare prej 1 miljon $ ne nje bank zvicerane ,kurse vajza nje hotel ne Havai,xhindi perplas duart ju thote se deshira ju eshte plotesuar.Pastaj e kap djalin veç dhe i thote se ka qene i burgosur ne ate shtepi per 1000 vjet dhe e kishte marre malli per te bere seks dhe ne qofte se djali e linte te bente seks me te dashuren e tij xhindi do ti falte edhe 1 miljon $ dhe djali pranon.Pasi ben seks seks me vajzen plaku e pyet çiftin se sa vjeç ishin dhe djali i thote 25, vajza i thote 22 .
-Po keni moshe ju ti besoni historive me xhind pergjigjet plaku! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje shites qe punonte ne nje minimarket, nje dite le djalin e tij te ri per te shitur per pak minuta. Djalit nuk i pelqente puna fare dhe s'kishte nerva te merrej me klientet.Gjate kohes qe ai po shiste vjen ne dyqan nje grua e moshuar dhe e pyet djalin : -a keni kos ? 
Ai i pergjigjet :- jo ,nuk kemi! 
Plaka e nervozuar fillon te bertase:- si ore nuk keni kos,te gjith kane,ca dyqani jeni ju! 
Nderkohe shitesi degjoi te bertiturat e plakes dhe doli te shihte cpo ndodhte. Djali ja shpjegon si ishte puna dhe babai i thot te birit:- Degjo mor djal, nqs klienti kerkon kos dhe ne skemi atehere thuaj qe skemi kos por kemi produkte te tjera te qumshtit si djathe,gjalpe etj, ose nqs skemi dardha thuaj qe kemi moll portokalle etj. -ne rregull_-pergjigjet djali. 
Pas pak ne dyqan hyn nje burrr dhe e pyet djalin:- o cuno, a keni leter higjenike e? 
-Jo-i thote ai gjithe pordhe -po kemi leter zmerile!!!"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shkojne dy shoke ne restorant. Njeri porosit qofte. 
Kur i vijne qoftet, i fut ne goje ti haje, tere qime... 
Theret kamerierin dhe e pyet: 
-C'jane keto qime mor djale ?! 
-Zoteri,-i pergjigjet djali,-kuzhinieri eshte dorac, dhe per te rrotulluar qoftet, i vertit ne gjoks. 
-Pse s'thua ti!-vazhdon burri,-mire qe s'paskam marre speca te mbushur.... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nje kalama futet ne nje dyqan e i thote shitesit: 
-shisni cigare te hapura? 
-jo vetem ne paket. 
te nesermen prap ky tipi: 
-shisni cigare te hapura? 
-jo vetem ne pakete. 
kjo pune vazhdoi per nje jave.me ne fund shitsi vendosi te shiste cigare te hapura 
-shisni cigare te hapura? 
-po,sa cop deshironi? 
-20
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje grup kafshesh te pakenaqura nga pamja tyre e jashtme, vendosin te protestojne dhe per kete qellim dergojne nje delegacion qe te diskutojne me Zotin. Delegacioni i perbere nga nje xhirafe, nje elefant dhe nje pule arrin ne parajse. Me ne fund pas nje pritje te gjate, e para hyn xhirafa. 
Zoti: 
- E dashur xhirafe ç'te solli gjer ketu? 
- O Zot, ndjehem kaq e shemtuar me kete qafe te gjate, me vjen shume turp, nuk mund ta ndryshonit pamjen time te jashtme? 
- Krijese mosmirenjohese, si guxon te vesh ne dyshim punen e zotit!? Une kam studjuar para se te te krijoja, ti je perfeksioni. Shikoje mire veten dhe arsyeto: ajo qafe e gjate te sherben per te ngrene ushqimin me te zgjedhur dhe per te thithur ajrin me te paster. 
- Ke te drejte o Zot nuk me kishte shkuar mendja, sa budallaqe qe u tregova.Xhirafa del e kenaqur dhe futet elefanti. 
Zoti. 
- Edhe ti ketu, mos me thuaj qe ke ardhur per tu ankuar?!! 
- O Zot si eshte e mundur qe une duhet te kem nje hunde kaq re gjate dhe veshet kaq te medhenj? 
- Mosmirenjohes!! Ti je simboli i perfeksionit, veshet te sherbejne qe te freskohesh kur eshte vape dhe me ate hunde mund te pish pa u pekulur.Te tjeret cfare nuk do te jepnin te kishin ate qe ke ti. IK tani dhe te vije turp! 
Elefanti del i kenaqur dhe perpara i del pula gjithe nerva: 
- Pa ma sqaroni mu I çik, ne erdhem ktu per tu anku e per tu zbukuru ene ju na dilkeni gjith qejf ene t'knoq? 
Xhirafa: 
- Sigurisht, nuk e shikon qe une jam perfekte? Mund te ha ushqimin me te mire dhe te thith ajrin me te paster; do te te pelqente te ishe si une e!! 
Elefanti: 
- Edhe une, nuk e sheh sa i bukur qe jam, jam kafshe me kondicioner, mund te freskohem kur ben vape dhe mund te pij pa u bere pis, do te te pelqente te ishe si une e!! 
Pula degjoi dhe gjithe nerva futet tek Zoti. 
Zoti: 
- Edhe ti moj mosmirenjohese ke ardhur per tu ankuar?!!Ti je perfeks...... 
 Nigjo, mos u lodh kot. O vezen me te vogel, o b.... me te modhe! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne nje zyre postare mberrin nje leter e drejtuar per plakun e vitit te ri.me qe nuk dinin c'te benin ata te postes e hapin dhe e lexojen: 
i dashur babagjysh familja ime eshte shume e varfer ,une nuk kam patur kurre lodra ,edhe kete vit te ri nuk dua lodra por te lutem me dergo nje milion leke qe keshtu ne te kemi mundesi te jetojme per disa kohe. 
ata te postes u mallengjyen dhe vendosen te mbledhin leke per tia derguar femijes.mbledhin gjysem milioni dhe ja dergojne. 
vitin tjeter vjen prap nje leter per plakun e vitit te ri nga i njejti femij.e hapin: 
i dashur babagjysh ne jemi akoma te varfer keshtu qe te lutem dergom te njejten dhurate si vjet por kete radhe dergomi me cek te patrasferushem se ata qenat e postes i perlajne gjysmat...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shkojne ne nje konference per te drejtat e grave i amerikone, i franceze, ne i shqiptare. 
Takohen mas i muji me shkemby pervoje pas konferences. 
Thote amerikonia: Diten e pare pas konferences i thashe xhimit qe duhet te me ndihmoje dhe se gjerat duhet te ndryshojne pasi une jam grua e pavarur etj. Diten e pare po lante pjatat, diten e dyte lau rrobat diten e trete kishte pastru shpine dhe bo gjellen. 
Francezja thote: Diten e pare Pjeri nuk ndihmoi hic, por diten e dyte kishte la enet, te treten me mori per darke ne nje restorant luksoz. 
Shqiptarja thote: Diten e pare dhe te dyte masi i thashe Sulos, nuk shifsha nga te dy syte por te treten syri i djathte nuk ishte me i nxire. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje xhaje shkon tek berberi per tu rruajtur,ishte xhaje me mustaqe te perdredhura,dhe kur i vjen rradha i thote berberit kujdes mos mi prek mustaqet se te vrava,berberi i thote mos u bej merak,dhe fillon ta rruaje pa dashje i pret njeren ane te mustaqeve,plaku ngrihet i nxehur dhe i thote pasha zotin te vrava,berberi i thote mos u merzit se i rrogulloj une,po si i thote plaku,berberi ul pantallonat dhe merr pak lesh dhe ja ngjit plakut,he i thote si te duket,mire pasha zotin si me qene te miat,mbas nje muji plaku takohet me berberin,berberi e pyet he si i ke mustaqet,mire pasha zotin,por kur shikoj femra njera ane me ngrihet perpjete........
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


njeri vete ne dyqan dhe kerkon leter higjenike.shitsi pergjigjet: 
-zotri kemi shume lloje letrash dhe me shume ngjyra. 
-jepma si te duash vetem te bardhe jo se behet pis ,menjehere.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shkoi Zeqiri ne Greqi me punu ke Vasili me Vasiliqinë, qe ishin nje çift grek nga ata qe nuk i rrjedh çesmja (nuk pjellin). Vasili i tha Zeqirit se pa u bere ortodoks e pa ndërru emrin nuk kishte për ta marrë ne punë. Keshtu qe Zeqiri, gjithë siklet, shkoi ke kisha per tu pagezuar. E kapi prifti Zeqirin, e cveshi n'mes t'miletit dhe e zhyti tre herë ne nje kazan me ujë "të bekuar" duke i thenë për çdo herë: "Fut Zeqir, nxirr Sotir! Fut Zeqir, nxirr Sotir! Fut Zeqir, nxirr Sotir!" Pasi u be Zeqiri Sotir, filloi punë ke Vasiliqija dhe ke Vasili. 
Erdhi kreshmja dhe sipas zakoneve te ortodoksve, Sotiri nuk duhet te hante mish. Po a mund te rrinte "Sotiri" pa mish?! Keshtu qe, beri ç'beri e u ngrit natën e poqi nje pulë t'madhe. Mirepo erdhi era deri lart ke Vasiliqija, qi u ngrit e vrapio për ne guzhinë. E kapi "Sotirin" gjallë dhe i tha: "Sotiiir! Po mëkaton, more i paudhë! C'është ajo pulë që ke vënë në zjarr?!" "Po nuk o pulë, mi, se eshte pras!" Vasiliqija u shkëly sysh: "Uëëë, more mavri, po ç'thua, mo?" "Pras, mi, pras!" ngulte kembë "Sotiri". "Me kë tallesh, more malukat?! Si u bëka pula presh?" "Po behet, mi zonje, behet! E fut tre herë ne ujë dhe i thua: fut pulë, nxirr pras, fut pulë, nxirr pras, fut pulë, nxirr pras..." 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne kohen e Enverit pati nje periudhe kur s'gjeje dot as perime. Duke ecur nje xhaje ne rruge i shpeton nje pordhe. I grua qe po kalonte aty afer e ndalon dhe e pyet: 
-Me falni, ku i keni blere groshet?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Disa gazetarë po benin nje anketim per seksin dhe shkuan tek nje pasanik dhe e pyesin: Cfare eshte seksi, qejf apo punë? - Punë, - pergjigjet pasaniku. 
Pastaj gazetarët shkuan tek sherbetori dhe e pyetën dhe ate: Cfare eshte seksi, qejf apo punë? 
- Qejf mer qejf! tha sherbetori. 
- Po pronari yt na tha qe eshte punë ?! 
- Heee, - vazhdoi sherbetori, - po t'kishte pas qenë punë, ma jepte mu pronari, nuk e bojte vetë.

----------


## BlueBaron

Ne nje saloon ne teksas po rrinin 2 kaubojse dhe njeri i thote tjetrit: 
-A e sheh ate burrin qe po rri tek banaku? 
-Aty jan nja 20 burra mar. Ku ta di un se per cilin thua ti. 
-Ate qe po pi uiski. 
-Uiski po pijne nja 15 vete. 
-ja ate qe po pi cigare- 
-aty gjysa po pi cigare. 
Me ne fund, kaobojsi i pare qet pistoleten dhe pasi i vret gati te gjithe ne banak i thote. 
- A e shef ate qe lashe gjalle? 
-po. 
- Ai, nuk e di perse, por po me nervozon kaq shume sa po mendoj a ta vras apo jo.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Berberi kishte i cun qe s'ia llullte fare per me qeth e me rrujte, por berberi e kishte da mendjen me e bo edhe cunin berber. Nje dite vjen nje klient dhe berberi i thote cunit:" Hajde tani, ti rruaje e une te shoh se si ia ke marre doren punes" 
Fillon cuni tu e rrujt gjithe siklet dhe e pret pak ne faqe me brisk. "ca bo mer maskara-i bertet i jati- kshu te kom msu une ty e? !!" dhe merr me i ra me shpulle, cuni ul koken e ai ia fut atij klientit. 
Vazhdo cuni te rrujtmen, e pret prape ne faqe "ca bo mer maskara-i bertet prape i jati" dhe merr me i ra prape me shpulle, cuni ul koken e ai ia fut prape klientit. 
Edhe i here tjeter po i njejti muhabet, klienti mire qe u bo gjithe te preme, po po hante edhe te rrafmen. 
Papritur nga pakujdesia cuni i pret veshin klientit, i cili thote gjithe frike:"Bjere veshin ketu ta fus ne xhep se me te pa baba te myti mer i shkrete"!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## BlueBaron

...he me ju pelqyen e...une kam nji fixim dreqi  :ngerdheshje:  Koleksionin e Barcaletave...  :djall i fshehur:

----------

